
Tips for New Managers - PedroCandeias
https://medium.com/@pgscandeias/7-tips-for-new-managers-d2adb6706a0e
======
PedroCandeias
Hey HN, OP here. As a programmer, getting promoted to people manager taught me
how poorly prepared I was. I think being a good individual contributor is not
enough preparation for management roles, so I wrote a cheat sheet with the 7
most important things I wish I knew back then. Hope it's useful for someone!

